
Gray2vec for rendering bodies of water for maps at high zooms - andrewljohnson
https://github.com/imagico/gray2vec
======
andrewljohnson
And the author's related blog post: [http://blog.imagico.de/parting-the-
waters/](http://blog.imagico.de/parting-the-waters/)

